# Sneezing after eating



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

A couple weeks ago I noticed my bird Moby sneezing after i handfed him. He would sneeze like 4 times in a row but it was only after i fed him. Is that a way to clean their passages from food? Or should i be worried? I havent noticed him do it lately though, its been about 2 weeks since i last noticed


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is as link about hand feeding http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-species/baby-birds/hand-feeding-baby-birds.aspx It sounds like your baby may of been aspirating a bit of food. There are a ton of things that can go wrong well handfeeding http://www.parrottalk.com/hand-feeding-dangers.htm


----------

